# Setup VPN client



## smooky (May 1, 2010)

Hi guys!

Please help me to setup VPN client (home) to connect with VPN server (office).
Environment: Home Notebook FreeBSD 8.0, on the server side I don't know
Network schema:
Home notebook (192.168.1.4) -> ADSL modem (192.168.1.1/XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX (external static IP)) -> Office VPN server (YYY.YYY.YYY.YYY)
Also I have username/password and pre-shared key.
I tried to use OpenVPN and mpd5. Any case it does not work.x(

Thanks so much.


----------



## aragon (May 2, 2010)

It would be useful if you told us what kind of VPN it is...


----------



## smooky (May 2, 2010)

Hmmm... what u mean?


----------



## OH (May 2, 2010)

smooky said:
			
		

> Hmmm... what u mean?



The client to use depends greatly on the server used. So, what kind of server are you trying to connect to: Microsoft, Cisco, ... ... ... ?


----------



## smooky (May 3, 2010)

So I told above I don't know what the VPN on the server side... But on Windows I'm used "SonicWALL Global VPN Client" (VPN client application for Windows) and all work okay. Now I wish the same but on FreeBSD.


----------



## aragon (May 3, 2010)

That looks like IPSec then.  Try this guide from the handbook:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/ipsec.html


----------

